# Secret Santa 2015 - The call for entrants so please read!



## SVB (30 Oct 2015)

Well folks, 

Following my post in the earlier thread offering to help if no one came forward I am here to offer my services  . I do work full time and have a young family so may not be able to be quite as attentive to 'coach' stragglers as Waka always managed to do so effectively, but I will certainly do my best to make sure this year's event is a successful as previous years'.

I propose using the following rules that have served us well (copyright Waka acknowledged!)

*Secret Santa Rules*

For those new to the forum, the idea is that you enter your name into the random draw and everyone is allocated the name of another entrant. You send a hand tool gift of your choosing and receive one back from someone else. That’s it, simply really. I'm happy to administrate proceedings again and suggest we adopt the rules from last year, which are as follows; 

1. If you wish to participate, PM me, your name forum handle, email and postal address I will not disclose this to anyone other than your allocated Santa.

2. Closing date for *names to be with me is 10th November*. You will be informed of your SS within a week.

3. There is no upper or lower value limit - you should give something that you would be happy to receive yourself. 

4. Gifts can be shop-made, purchased, something you already own; whichever suits you best, provided it is hand tool related. Many have commented on getting most satisfaction out of this by going with shop-made items if you can, but its by no means compulsory. 

5. Once I have all the names I will allocate a Santa to each of the participants in a random draw. 

6. Once the list is compiled I will PM the name and address of the person you are allocated to send a gift to, back to you. 

7. You are responsible for organising (and paying for) the postage of the gift to arrive in time. 

8. SS gifts should be sent no later than 10th December to allow for delivery before Christmas. 

9. If for whatever reason you need to drop out, let me know as soon as you can so I can try and rearrange the list. 

10. Whether you choose to remain anonymous to the receiver is entirely up to you - last year some did and some didn't.

Please post any queries or things I forgot in this thread.

So, there it is, *10 days to put your hat in the ring *and let's hope this year's event will be the most successful to date.

Best regards

Simon. :ho2


----------



## Racers (30 Oct 2015)

Thanks Simon.

PM sent.

Pete


----------



## Sheffield Tony (30 Oct 2015)

Yay. Count me in.


----------



## Racers (1 Nov 2015)

So Tony, what are you making me....


Come on chaps, it's the thought that counts. 


Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## rxh (1 Nov 2015)

Me too.


----------



## SVB (2 Nov 2015)

So, sign up is open and I got a good few already so come on chaps, put yourselves forward, the more the better as we all love looking at the 'this is what I got' thread.

Best regards

Simon


----------



## adidat (2 Nov 2015)

Hi Simon

Thanks for taking this on!

Pm inbound!

Adidat


----------



## Escudo (4 Nov 2015)

Hello Simon.

I would like to take part in this rewarding and fun event.

Thanks for taking over from Tony. (Waka)

PM on it's way.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## morfa (7 Nov 2015)

I'm in. It's always good fun. Even tho my gifts are almost always bought.

Many thanks to SVB for taking this over. Thanks to Waka for doing it previously.


----------



## Doris (8 Nov 2015)

Tempted again, just like last year....


----------



## adidat (8 Nov 2015)

Go on Doris! You know it make sense!

Adidat


----------



## Racers (8 Nov 2015)

Go for it Doris a carved reindeer would be a lovely gift.

Pete


----------



## Doris (8 Nov 2015)

Racers":1guqmnw6 said:


> Go for it Doris a carved reindeer would be a lovely gift.
> 
> Pete


I don't have a problem with passing on a carving to my recipient but the rules say shop tools only. I can buy some I guess. I think I will have a look at last years gifts and then decide.

How does everyone else decide their gift btw? Have they made it before their recipient is revealed or do they make it bespoke to that user when they are paired off?


----------



## marcros (8 Nov 2015)

i think that the spirit has always been "a gift that you would like to receive" (rule 3). Your carving does involve hand tools anyway!


----------



## Doris (9 Nov 2015)

Pm sent.


----------



## SVB (9 Nov 2015)

Doris":16m3gh2g said:


> Pm sent.



And received - great, well done!


----------



## SVB (9 Nov 2015)

Good number signed up now - going to be a good year I'm sure. 

I'm excited already!

Simon
:ho2


----------



## YorkshireMartin (10 Nov 2015)

I'm in.

God help you if you are my recipient and the shops are out of decent stuff. You really don't want any of my "hand made" stuff. Not yet at least. lol.


----------



## 8squared (10 Nov 2015)

I'm in, last years looked great fun.


----------



## damo8604 (10 Nov 2015)

Pm sent

What a wonderful idea! :ho2 :deer Stand by for some intelligence gathering! 8)


----------



## davem62 (10 Nov 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## SVB (12 Nov 2015)

Many thanks to those who have entered this year, yet again we have a really good turnout of enthusiastic secret santas. I will do the draw over then next day or so, so look out for a PM with your lucky forumite by the end of the week.

So, once again many thanks to those who have entered - here's looking forward to a great Chrismas for all!

Simon.
:ho2


----------



## Doris (12 Nov 2015)

Could we have a list of all the members who have entered so we can have a butchers at who our intended might be?


----------



## Fatboy (12 Nov 2015)

I'd like to do this if its not too late?


----------



## morfa (12 Nov 2015)

Fatboy":2xko0mjp said:


> I'd like to do this if its not too late?



Send a PM then, if the draw hasn't been done, you might be ok.


----------



## SVB (13 Nov 2015)

Draw / listing will be done tomorrow - not long to wait now!

Simon

:ho2


----------



## tobytools (13 Nov 2015)

Hopefully I'm just in time 
Pm 
sent 
TT


----------



## SVB (14 Nov 2015)

The draw has now been done and results sent out via PM so, to all you budding Santas, you should all now have a PM with your lucky victim for this year.

As I said in the note, absolute last day of posting should be 10/12 and PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU POST so I can tick you off as being a good forumite and avoid sending 'the boys' round unnecessarily to anyone!

Many thanks for all participating, as ever, we'll all be looking forward to the piccys on the big day!

Best regards and happy Xmas to all (did I just say that already),

Simon.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Nov 2015)

The draw has not been done... ?


----------



## SVB (14 Nov 2015)

phil.p":83azm7sa said:


> The draw has not been done... ?




 

Doh! Fixed, has NOW been done!

S


----------



## SVB (12 Dec 2015)

Hi all,

Quick update, much sending n receiving going on. If you've sent / received a gift and not PM'ed me, please do so, I'll do a bit of a check up / chase etc on Monday so please get in touch before then.

Thanks for taking part this year folks, it really does make this forum a special place.

Simon.

:ho2


----------

